# Hand Drawn in SketchUp?



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2011)

Is there any interest in learning how to use and/or make line styles in SketchUp?


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Jan 2011)

Dave, are you psychic?
I downloaded some of your styles from SketcupArtist the other day. I have been trying to figure out how to use Style Builder ever since.
I'm desperate to learn how to add the 'background' you see in many styles.
So, yes, I'd love to know what you have in mind. By the way, thankyou for the styles. They're superb.
And thankyou for your continued inspiration and assistance. Your Fine Woodworking blog is my first port of call when I have a Sketchup question.
When are you writing a book on Sketchup?

Many thanks.
Adam.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2011)

Adam, I may be psycho as you say. :lol: 

I'm glad you like my styles. I've done a bunch of new ones in the last few weeks but I'm not sure they've been added there yet. I did five new ones this morning, in fact.




This isn't a new one from today but it has a background. Besides Style Builder, is that the sort of thing you're interested in? Maybe not a background like that, though.

As to a book. Well, I don't know. I've thought about it and might do one but there's getting to be a lot of other books on SketchUp out there. I doubt there's enough interest for not-another-SketchUp-book. You might be the only one who would read it.


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Jan 2011)

Yeah, just like that (though maybe a different image!)
I was thinking of maybe a company logo as the background.
I think a book on sketchup aimed at woodworkers would be a real seller.
As I said earlier, I really appreciate all your help, and look forward to your posts - you have an inimitable way of presenting your drawings.

Thanks a lot,
Adam.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2011)

Adam,

I just did that background for fun. I think it is a bit too distracting to use on most models. To do something like a company logo or a copyright marking you can create a watermark. See this for ideas about creating those.

Thank you for the compliments. 

Off to work on a tutorial for creating other styles.


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Jan 2011)

Wow, how did I miss that?
I feel like such a putz.
Thanks Dave. You've saved many hours of frustration once again.

Adam


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2011)

Putz? What's the Queen's English definition of that word?  

I'm glad that helped. If I didn't make it clear, you don't have to create the text in SketchUp. I just did it that way to show it could be done without any special software.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jan 2011)

i find sketch up so damn hard, i think maybe its because i am so used to auto cad, but would love to produce CG hand drawn images, i think it adds a nice touch. Can anyone recommend a simple but effective tutorial please.


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Jan 2011)

Check out Dave's gaggle of tutorials here http://www.finewoodworking.com/profile/DaveRichards


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2011)

Mark, if you want to learn SketchUp I can help. The images I started this thread with and many other drawings I've posted here on the forum are just SketchUp models with various display styles applied. you can do that, too.

As to tutorials for SketchUp, I would be happy to give you a "live" demo to get you started. Luca (brandy20) has a site where he is also offering some tutorials. Look at his posts here on the forum as well. And there's always Design. Click. Build. on FineWoodworking.com.

If you want a "live", personal demo, drop me a PM and we'll make arrangements.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2011)

Well, let's see if this will help. I'd love to see what folks come up with.







And here's a little hack idea for you if you are so inclined. The .style files used in SketchUp are really .zip files with a different extension. If you rename a copy of a .style file to .zip, you can open, explore and edit it. It is possible to replace the image files with new ones and then recompress and rename the file back to .style. It's not as easy as using Style Builder but it could be done. Just make sure the replacement images are the same size and have the same names as the original ones so they'll be read correctly.


----------



## brandy20 (15 Jan 2011)

That's a great post Dave! I like it! =D>


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Jan 2011)

Excellent, as usual, Dave.
Will have a play in the coming weeks.
Look forward to more tips!!!

Adam.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2011)

Thank you Luca and Adam. I hope you can put it to use.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jan 2011)

I have ben having a play with sketchup today, now i am giving it more time i am getting to grips with it to a fashion, I am going to follow your tutorial Dave, and se what i come with? No doubt i will be taking you up on your very kind offer when i get stuck.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2011)

just want to say thanks to Dave R, for taking his time for helping me out with this so far, via email.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark,

Happy to be able to help.


----------



## brandy20 (18 Jan 2011)

mark270981":37kl9xto said:


> just want to say thanks to Dave R, for taking his time for helping me out with this so far, via email.



I've been knowing Dave for a couple of years now. Every time I needed his help he was always there, ready to help.

If I have a blog about SketchUp is thanks to the things he taught me. I know that he is the Master and I'll be the student for a long time.

So, i'd like to join those who say Thank you Dave!


----------

